

Google against OWS: song on Youtube with views strangely stuck at 31,616 - pitiburi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq3BYw4xjxE&feature=email&email=comment_reply_received

======
CJefferson
The idea that google would bother to manually fix the views on a youtube video
is an almost hilarious conspiracy.

The view counters on videos on youtube regularly get stuck for various
reasons, for various amounts of time. Reasons vary (and often aren't clear),
but often kick in when youtube automatically thinks someone is trying to
inflate the number of votes a video gets.

I am genuinely curious. Is this just a way of getting publicity for a video,
or do you really think evil google did this on purpose, specifically targeting
OWS videos?

